# Cooking Oil Fuel



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Gang,
Let's talk Cooking Oil as fuel for a 1996 2.5TD.
Now then, I have just stopped for a Coffee n Donut in a Layby on my way to Kent, Lots of Lorries parked. All the Drivers Chatting. One guy wandered over and was looking at The Nest with interest, So I engaged in conversation.
Half Hour Later a Guy turned up in a Decent Van towing a trailer FULL  of 20lt containers of 'This Fuel' for the Lorry Driver. 
Now, He obviously supplied it as a Business & I chatted to the Fuel supply Guy (Got his Business Card) seems Cosha, & I presume a quality product as he was telling me some of the Fiter processes & 
chemicals he added etc.it turns out it's 0.75p per lt Diliverd or 0.70p per lt if you pick it up (Luton).
What are the thoughts from fellow Members on this.

Dropbox - 
IMAG1767.jpg


Dropbox - IMAG1768.jpg

I must say it doesn't look very clear, but it's been Double filterd to 1micron & the Fats content are ok (Apparently !). To be fair, I can't see that self employed Lorry Drivers would use it & be repeat customers buying £100s of pounds worth at a time if it wasn't any good.


----------



## Cass (Nov 30, 2016)

I had  an811 merc 1990 and used to buy it from a friend of a friend apart from the smell and white smoke on start up which soon went  it ran fine, I also used it in my old Peugeot , don't think the newer engines run as well on it.


----------



## mid4did (Nov 30, 2016)

The test would be to let it settle a bit and then see the fat/sediment at the bottom of the container.From an unknown source I wouldn,t touch it.Lots of stories of damaged injector pumps,seals damaged etc.May well be genuine bio-diesel but it should be clear.I,d do some checks on your make/model of injector pump before contemplating using it.
I have in the past used filtered wvo which was done by myself after much filtering using 50/50 in a 1994 1.9 td ducatto but I did some checks beforehand,cerainly would not use it on a common rail engine.Although I believe supermarket diesel contains 7% bio diesel.


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 30, 2016)

My daughters partner is transport manager for a firm that collects waste cooking oil and converts it to road diesel.There is a by product of their process which is stearin and is used in soap making. And this is how its done How to run a car on cooking oil (at 18p a litre) - Telegraph


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 30, 2016)

How interesting !
Thanks guys,
He DID say if possible & in an ideal world it's best to let it stand, & treat it as If you was Decanting a Demijohn of Home Made wine.& in Winter or colder temperatures mix with 30% Diesel . 

I've got a 1996 Peugeot Boxer 2.5 TD as my Base vehicle, So I guess it should be ok to use !.
The thing Is, I could order 100lt now (as almost completely Dry, & Delivery Friday), then 100lt on my way back from doing my  Kent, Eastbourne, Littlehampton ring, then meet up at Peaspottage 
(another regular drop he does). Then mess about going West from there for a bit, before heading North again & get another 100lt in say Milton Keynes !. 300lt for £225 giving 2 months (ish) motoring possibly saving £125 ish PLUS giving me  a FULL tank with say 60 lt in 3 containers to top up as I head further North, Well THAT'S getting to Scotland sorted !. I can see the attraction, but I suppose it only works if you stay local & have regular supply.


----------



## harrow (Nov 30, 2016)

And as long as it does not wreck your van engine.


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 30, 2016)

A lot down to the pump and some hose rot with it and you need to put extra filter in line just in case and have heard of adding petrol in smallquantitys to it in the winter as it gums u p


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 30, 2016)

Hmmmm,
Maybe it's not as good an idea as first thought !.


----------



## dane (Nov 30, 2016)

It was popular with the T4 crowd running the old 2.4D (a normally aspirated IDI engine).  However, they were getting the pumps rebuilt first (presumably issues with o-rings degrading).

Regular fuel filter changes were required, but that is not a great expense.


----------



## wildman (Nov 30, 2016)

in the wintere it turns to sludge in your tank and blocks the filters it is also very prone to diesel bug.  Tried it once for a few months but repeatedly breaking down with blocked filters soon put me off, however I also know of people who have run on it for years. Once it became legal the price of raw oil shot up and it was no longer viable.


----------



## invalid (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi all, this is my web site read and digest please before asking questions.

http://alifife.co.uk/wasteoilwestdevon/index.htm


----------



## invalid (Nov 30, 2016)

I have run both my 4x4 Mitsubishi 3.2 and MH transit 2.8 for years and years. Down to -18, cost between 15ppl to 45ppl, mine is like liquid sunshine and better than fossil fuel filtered down to 0 microns and NO TAX= no-brainer.
On the more cautious side, I have known people who have destroyed their engines, set fire to themselves and their sheds, blown themselves up, and some who have never managed to get their heads around the process, so be warned.
:scared:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi ya,
Yeah I see you only make it for yourself, So I can totally understand how economic it is for you to use, & Fair play to you.
So is here any Engine mods or worries you would suggest doing in order to run mine on this stuff.
Shame I haven't got a steady supply, Fuel is by far my biggest expense, (My second is Donuts !)


----------



## invalid (Nov 30, 2016)

If you go http://www.vegetableoildiesel.co.uk/forum/
there is a list of engines cars vans that run fine on BD or SVO.
For BD no mods are needed.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 30, 2016)

I think that the proof of the pudding is in the eating.
If it was a really good thing we would all be piling in and doing it.... And they would have found a way to tax it, by now.
My 2011 Renault Trafic hand book says not to use bio diesel.


----------



## alwaysared (Nov 30, 2016)

McDonalds recycle their cooking oil to power their delivery trucks and they're not old vehicles 

Regards,
Del


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 30, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> Let's talk Cooking Oil as fuel for a 1996 2.5TD.
> Now then, I have just stopped for a Coffee n Donut in a Layby on my way to Kent, Lots of Lorries parked. All the Drivers Chatting. One guy wandered over and was looking at The Nest with interest, So I engaged in conversation.
> Half Hour Later a Guy turned up in a Decent Van towing a trailer FULL  of 20lt containers of 'This Fuel' for the Lorry Driver.
> ...


I used cooking oil in my 92 Pajero for a few months using it 50 /50 with normal Diesel. After a while it went gutless and bad to start. I changed the diesel filter and found it was full of crap. So I put a new filter on it and started using cooking oil exclusively. 3 years later it was still running better than ever, and the disel filter after 3 years use was spotless when I next changed it.Normal diesel coats the inside of your fuel system (tank, pipes, pump etc) with a varnish, and this sits there and builds up over time. If your cooking oil is mixed properly with Ethanol, I believe, The varnish will be dissolved and end up in your filter. If you run on just the "Biofuel" the varnish effect will not be evident again, but mixing with normal fuel seemed to cause a few issues. On a technical note, the calorific value of biofuel is lower than proper diesel, so mpg will be slightly lower, but still better for your pocket, and the environment too if that's your bag! 
    Hope that helps buddy:goodluck::hammer::idea-007:


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 30, 2016)

alwaysared said:


> McDonalds recycle their cooking oil to power their delivery trucks and they're not old vehicles
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Yes,but they do tend to flip over!


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 30, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> I think that the proof of the pudding is in the eating.
> If it was a really good thing we would all be piling in and doing it.... And they would have found a way to tax it, by now.
> My 2011 Renault Trafic hand book says not to use bio diesel.



They have found a way. My regular supplier had to stop producing because the tax the man levied on it made it more expensive than diesel! Apparently you can still make a certain amount tax free each year for personal use. Not sure of quantity think it might be 1000 litres but don't quote me...:idea-007::drive: Plus it makes your exaust smell likechips.... which can only be a good thing! lol
       STAY SAFE & KEEP ON KEEPING ON :banana::cool1::wave::banana::cool1::wave::cheers:


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 30, 2016)

invalid said:


> I have run both my 4x4 Mitsubishi 3.2 and MH transit 2.8 for years and years. Down to -18, cost between 15ppl to 45ppl, mine is like liquid sunshine and better than fossil fuel filtered down to 0 microns and NO TAX= no-brainer.
> On the more cautious side, I have known people who have destroyed their engines, set fire to themselves and their sheds, blown themselves up, and some who have never managed to get their heads around the process, so be warned.
> :scared:



Glad you mentioned the pitfalls matey I forgot to do that on my earlier post! Know a couple of people with trashed engines due to this. One was the guy who supplied the ethanol to a couple of producers round our way. He was low on fuel so bought half a tankful from one of his customers. Never even got back to his depot! AS you say, good savings to be had sometimes, but beware!:idea-007::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## mid4did (Nov 30, 2016)

*recyc-oyle*

here is the website from the card.
Recyc-oyle
No mention of Bio diesel.From what I can see.Nor any mention of prices for recycled/filtered oil.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank the universe for This Forum & the collective mind of it's members,
It's Brilliant to be able to throw most subjects into a post & get a good cross section of replies that might just save you ££££££s.
Thanks Guys,,,I will stick to Garage bought Diesel me thinks !.


----------



## big tom (Nov 30, 2016)

Better using vegetable oil from the supermarket and mixing with central heating oil 1 to 6. But only for older vehicles modern engines don’t like it.


----------



## harrow (Nov 30, 2016)

Virgin oil used to be much cheaper than it is now some guy were at asda just tipping it in the tank.

A mate of mine with a Chrysler Voyager was saying how wonderful bio was until he ended up with a two thousand pound repair bill.

Don't trust everything you read on the internet


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 30, 2016)

I've run the Tdi (Discovery 200 Tdi engine) in this 





on both "Asian hyper market" veg oil AND WVO in the past 

Decidedly unimpressed with MPG returns whilst using it quite honestly SO I'll be sticking to Dinodiesel in the future ....in fairness that one returns 30 odd to the gallon anyway ....better than the 11mpg I get from one of the others on petrol lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 30, 2016)

So was the second Pix taken on the way to Shbell island then ?


----------



## IanH (Nov 30, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> How interesting !
> Thanks guys,
> He DID say if possible & in an ideal world it's best to let it stand, & treat it as If you was Decanting a Demijohn of Home Made wine.& in Winter or colder temperatures mix with 30% Diesel .
> 
> ...



Speaking with my engineer's hat on, I wouldn't put any of this within a 10 mile radius of MY Mh!!!
No possibility of quality control, certainly well outside the fuel spec for your engine. A nightmare to get rid off, not just draining the tank but flushing the entire fuel system etc etc. Could be a high percentage of water in it too, water freezes, as you probably know!
Another way of looking at this...........................how much fuel do you actually use in a year, in a Mh??
Willing to bet you do, as most of us do, circa 5000 miles a yr, at circa 25Mpg = 200galls = 909 ltrs, @ circa 109p/ltr = £990. So where's the real saving? 
You quote 300 ltrs for £225, or in my calc above 900 ltrs for £675. £900 - £675 = £225 per year!!!!!!!!!!!! (OR if you do lots of miles, then a "saving" of £225/5000miles)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah I think that's a good argument,,in the last 11month (As a FULL time livaboard) I've done around the 9k mark and getting around the 25 MPG mark. Plus a fair crew Engine idle hrs. But totally get what you're saying.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 30, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So was the second Pix taken on the way to Shbell island then ?




It was ...it's up a VERY steep narrow lane just before you get into Barmouth itself ....1st gear and low box on the way up AND down ....
cracking views from the top and a loverly walk through an abandoned village that housed some of the workers from the abandoned Manganese mines that track across the Harlech dome


----------



## eddyt (Nov 30, 2016)

hi
  ive used cooking oil for a few years in two landrover discovery.
the first one was a 300 tdi ran no problem. the second was a newer one
with the 5 cylinder bmw engine common rail. it felt like it ran better on it.
it was waste oil from cafes we used to collect it when up at scotland heat it
up on campfire filter it through tights then straight in tank. cost nothing
i had it in a iveco 2.8 year 2000. it stood idle for just over a year outside.
put good battery on it started straight up and ran spot on. i would always
carry a spare fuel filter in case of a blockage with fat. and some fuel to 
fill it with when you install it. saves bleeding.


----------



## invalid (Nov 30, 2016)

When we changed to BD, it cleaned all the crap out of the engine and lines and tank, I save 2/3 the cost of fuel, I make the best BD that can be made, up to 12% in your dino fuel can be BD, it feels like we have an extra gear, this is not veg oil, this is WVO second life chemically changed to make BD.
Legally I can produce 2,500lts for my use before tax, I can hold 5,000lts of oil am registered with EH and H&S to have dangerous chemicals.
This is not for the faint hearted or non-maths or careless to do.
I have driven in excess of 100,000mls, saved £1,000’s and been a friend to the environment.
Too many old wives tails read all the scientific papers and make your own mind up, the reason that not many people make BD, is a simple one, very few people produce BD because most people would end up blowing themselves up, so they blend oil instead.
I have taught a few people who have the ability, and they are very happy bunnies, there’s something comforting about having a full tank of BD, and knowing you have not been screwed by the government.


----------



## wildman (Nov 30, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a little tuition if you have the time, when its warmer of course, you are not too far away.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 30, 2016)

wildman said:


> in the wintere it turns to sludge in your tank and blocks the filters it is also very prone to diesel bug.  Tried it once for a few months but repeatedly breaking down with blocked filters soon put me off, however I also know of people who have run on it for years. Once it became legal the price of raw oil shot up and it was no longer viable.



You dont use raw oil,but wast/used oil which has to be treated with methanol then washed with water which falls to bottom of tank taking all the s--t with it leaving you with better stuff than you buy at pumps,ireland is the fuel laundering capital he he.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 30, 2016)

GreggBear said:


> They have found a way. My regular supplier had to stop producing because the tax the man levied on it made it more expensive than diesel! Apparently you can still make a certain amount tax free each year for personal use. Not sure of quantity think it might be 1000 litres but don't quote me...:idea-007::drive: Plus it makes your exaust smell likechips.... which can only be a good thing! lol
> STAY SAFE & KEEP ON KEEPING ON :banana::cool1::wave::banana::cool1::wave::cheers:



2500 before tax ,but how do they know and there not realy interested.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 30, 2016)

eddyt said:


> hi
> ive used cooking oil for a few years in two landrover discovery.
> the first one was a 300 tdi ran no problem. the second was a newer one
> with the 5 cylinder bmw engine common rail. it felt like it ran better on it.
> ...



First you must do a titration test then methanol wash and then cleaned with water before use,simply running old oil through tights is asking for trouble.


----------



## maingate (Nov 30, 2016)

IanH said:


> Speaking with my engineer's hat on, I wouldn't put any of this within a 10 mile radius of MY Mh!!!
> No possibility of quality control, certainly well outside the fuel spec for your engine. A nightmare to get rid off, not just draining the tank but flushing the entire fuel system etc etc. Could be a high percentage of water in it too, water freezes, as you probably know!
> Another way of looking at this...........................how much fuel do you actually use in a year, in a Mh??
> Willing to bet you do, as most of us do, circa 5000 miles a yr, at circa 25Mpg = 200galls = 909 ltrs, @ circa 109p/ltr = £990. So where's the real saving?
> You quote 300 ltrs for £225, or in my calc above 900 ltrs for £675. £900 - £675 = £225 per year!!!!!!!!!!!! (OR if you do lots of miles, then a "saving" of £225/5000miles)



Using waste oil for Biodiesel is a tried and trusted process for many diesel engines. I believe yours is an older generation diesel engine and would be suitable for Bio.

Speaking with MY Engineers hard hat on, I would certainly do it if my engine was suitable ... but it's not. It is a simple, basic process that any Engineer could do.

In South Africa I helped make Petrol, Diesel and Avgas from Coal ...... but that was a bit more complicated and needed a large Refinery to bring unit costs down.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 30, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> First you must do a titration test then methanol wash and then cleaned with water before use,simply running old oil through tights is asking for trouble.


hi
  never had any bother except blocked filter once. also used it in focus
1.8 td as well. travelling 300 mile each way up and down to scotland.


----------



## invalid (Dec 1, 2016)

wildman said:


> I wouldn't mind a little tuition if you have the time, when its warmer of course, you are not too far away.



When it get warmer give me a shout.


----------



## invalid (Dec 1, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> 2500 before tax ,but how do they know and there not realy interested.



They track the chemical companies sales, and if your buying too much, you’ll get a visit.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 1, 2016)

i ran my last merc c class250  on 50/50 diesel /veg oil no probs and with very little effect on performance or mpg  ,also i ran my Alhambra on the same mix  during the summer , reverting to diesel in the winter .yes at first the filters needed changing quite often but that was down to the crap that had built up over the years on shitty diesel ,veg oil actualy cleans the whole fuel system out and will lower your emissions. now this alhambra an 02 i have now i have tried on 50/50 mix and no ill effects ,but at the moment its hardly worth the mucking about realy to save what a few bob ,diesels not that expensive at the mo and the Alhambra is ultra economical ,better than many of these silly little hatch backs you get now .as for expensive repairs up to 2k who realy cares all my cars cost under 1k ,exept that god dam awfull bmw i had ,what a heap of cow dung that thing was so its off  to scrap with them ,or spares or repair on the bay , you get more money there than the robbing scrappy lot . my last mondy i had cost me 200 quid ,ran it for over a year the clutch went ,sold it on an on line auction ,not the bay either for 275 quid . i also sold my old alahmbra on line after 3 years of ownership without even so much as a service  none of my cars see a spanner if they dont need one, i dont lift the bonnet unless a warning light comes on thats why there there after all to warn you something needs looking at  , and all in all i made a profit on that one aswell .


----------



## Geraldine (Dec 1, 2016)

sasquatch said:


> My daughters partner is transport manager for a firm that collects waste cooking oil and converts it to road diesel.There is a by product of their process which is stearin and is used in soap making. And this is how its done How to run a car on cooking oil (at 18p a litre) - Telegraph



Most interesting thank you and a free paper this morning with my coffee 
Cheers.
David


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 1, 2016)

That is dearer than the proper stuff less tax, even red diesel costs less than that, I would not put it in my engines even the chinese generator would get better than that.


----------



## Doddy6 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Bio Deisel*

Is bio diesel in supermarket pumps?
 In remote Scotland in a garage I recall early this year having the only option  from a pump labelled bio diesel.I asked before filling and the person in the shop didn't know anything about it other than "Everyone uses it around here" I used it okay but want to know a bit more about it.


----------



## wildman (Dec 1, 2016)

ALL diesel has a percentage of Bio in it you cannot avoid it.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 1, 2016)

hairydog said:


> I used to drive old bangers too, but never maintaining them at all is a foolish decision. The makers go to a lot of trouble to select service intervals: longer between services is a selling point, so they want services as infrequent as is compatible with reliability. If you want the car to work when you need it, maintaining it is a good idea.
> 
> Though if you pay less than £1k for a car, perhaps you are right to treat it as disposable.



I paid £10 for my car when it was 7 years old with 70 thu miles,gave it a complete overhaul before using on rd, and service twice a year with 305000 miles still going strong.
Folk who dont service may mis something which could kill you or someone else and in my view should be jailed if caught,air craft have to be book time serviced & cars kill more people so they should be looked at even more.


----------



## invalid (Dec 2, 2016)

I would like to remind everyone; not wishing to put anyone off, you will be working with very hot oil, methanol, potassium hydroxide, sulfuric acid and nitric acid plus others, and not to mention glycerol. These are the building blocks on way to nitro glycerine.
Please no not try this at home without supervision, find someone in the know, offer your services in exchange for tuition, most people learn much faster when they see something done as opposed to being told how to do it. Be SAFE.

:wave:


----------



## Stanski (Dec 2, 2016)

*May i join your lesson*



invalid said:


> When it get warmer give me a shout.



Would you mind another for the lesson?  Curious how the process is done for interest.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 2, 2016)

big tom said:


> Better using vegetable oil from the supermarket and mixing with central heating oil 1 to 6. But only for older vehicles modern engines don’t like it.



1000 pound fine or lose of truck.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 2, 2016)

the big lemon bus company in brighton use it for there buses and they say they have to service them more and they don't have old stock and expecte some chemical mixture is mixed in with it


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 3, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> 1000 pound fine or lose of truck.



oh yes ,the use of central heating fuel ,paraffin or other fuels in veg oil will put you foul of the law its not the oil its the additive thats illegal to use  ,and you will have customs and exize down on you ,there worse than the proverbial ton of bricks ,vehicle confiscated and a rather large fine i also believe time in chokey is possible but anyway you aint getting your motor back ,its usualy been sold on or crushed within a week or two . if diesel proves too dear in the future ,and your engine will allow ,simply mix veg oil and diesel or buy a horse and cart ,mind you horses arnt cheap to run now .


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2016)

mandrake said:


> oh yes ,the use of central heating fuel ,paraffin or other fuels in veg oil will put you foul of the law its not the oil its the additive thats illegal to use  ,and you will have customs and exize down on you ,there worse than the proverbial ton of bricks ,vehicle confiscated and a rather large fine i also believe time in chokey is possible but anyway you aint getting your motor back ,its usualy been sold on or crushed within a week or two . if diesel proves too dear in the future ,and your engine will allow ,simply mix veg oil and diesel or buy a horse and cart ,mind you horses arnt cheap to run now .



Veg oil is about same price as derv,it has to be bio which costs about 28/35p a ltr to make from wast oil.
Big outlay is the gear to make it,heaters tanks valves pipes and chemicals,£1000 easy.
As others have said only allowed 2500 p anum but they in truth dont know how much you use as they cant follow you round and if stopped just say its my first batch,a chap i know ph them up here and there reply was not interested we are after the big boys and we have no way to know how much you are putting through you car.


----------



## invalid (Dec 3, 2016)

Stanski said:


> Would you mind another for the lesson?  Curious how the process is done for interest.



No problem:wave:


----------



## invalid (Dec 3, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Veg oil is about same price as derv,it has to be bio which costs about 28/35p a ltr to make from wast oil.
> Big outlay is the gear to make it,heaters tanks valves pipes and chemicals,£1000 easy.
> As others have said only allowed 2500 p anum but they in truth dont know how much you use as they cant follow you round and if stopped just say its my first batch,a chap i know ph them up here and there reply was not interested we are after the big boys and we have no way to know how much you are putting through you car.



You really don’t need to go overboard; I started with second-hand cycle drum pump, heating element etc. About £100 +chemicals and oil up and running I end up at cost per of about 35pplt BD, that has got to be worth it.


----------



## wildman (Dec 3, 2016)

invalid said:


> When it get warmer give me a shout.


 I'm not sure exactly what is involved or what you would need, thinking maybe a demo at the summer rally (date not decided yet) in Ilfracombe if that would be possible. that way everyone that is interested could come along. Let me know what would be required. Plus you get a free place at the rally of course.


----------



## invalid (Dec 3, 2016)

That’s probably a good idea; I do have a small 100lt unit, let me see if I can arrange my time, and then I can phone you. Michael.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2016)

invalid said:


> That’s probably a good idea; I do have a small 100lt unit, let me see if I can arrange my time, and then I can phone you. Michael.


If you did a video it could be posted here for us lot,please please.


----------



## invalid (Dec 5, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> If you did a video it could be posted here for us lot,please please.



This is a set of three on how to produce BD.
Biodiesel Production Demonstration - Part 1 of 3 - YouTube
:rulez:


----------



## wildman (Dec 6, 2016)

As an aside I do have a couple of filter tanks and a preheater that fits before both the fuel filter and the injector pump that was removed from my old Merc 508D that ran on Straight Vegetable oil for sale open to offers.


----------



## campermark71 (Dec 6, 2016)

I used to run an old cavalier td on veg oil, it ran better on ththat than it did on derv! Just had to change the fuel filter a bit more often. I used to be able to get it for free and filter it myself but now there is so many firms making money out of turning it into bio diesel etc the price is quite high so it isnt as attractive as it used to be. If anyone is interested I can let you know the process I used and believe me its simple effective and very cheap to do. Providing you do it for your own use and dont produce more than 6000 (or there abouts) litres a year you pay no tax on it either!


----------



## Greengrass (Dec 6, 2016)

*Bio*



wildman said:


> I'm not sure exactly what is involved or what you would need, thinking maybe a demo at the summer rally (date not decided yet) in Ilfracombe if that would be possible. that way everyone that is interested could come along. Let me know what would be required. Plus you get a free place at the rally of course.



Try finding a oil supple round here it's all tied up, I looked in to it a year or two ago


----------

